
How I hacked Apple.com - JonathanBouman
https://medium.com/@jonathanbouman/how-i-hacked-apple-com-unrestricted-file-upload-bcda047e27e3
======
ascagnel_
This is less "hacking" Apple and more of a reminder that anyone using S3 needs
to audit their bucket permissions on a frequent basis.

